# Sage BE filter



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Can anyone recommend an alternative filter for the Barista Express please? Safe still want £13 for one and amazon doesn't offer an alternative. 
I know this has been mentioned before but having searched the forum I can't find a resolution.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Interested in this as well for the DB - I only use waitrose water so probably not as needed, but dont want to spend £13 every 2 months 'Just incase'


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Can't you just use a Brita?


----------



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

@TomHughes do you have a link for a brita filter please? I can't seem to find any online.

I had 3 free filters when I purchased the machine, I did have to register it and struggled to find the link for the free ones but if anyone has recently purchased one it might be worth asking Sage, my friends just done it as there was no leaflet for the free filters in her box but Sage have obliged and sent her some.


----------



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Just bumping this us as I'm sure people aren't paying £13 every 3 months for a filter, there's got to be an alternative. I hope anyhow!


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi i am also following this thread. I have a barista express BES875 and need a new water filter.

Do i need to buy the single water filter, model number ses008wht0neu1?

Or do i buy the 6 charcoal water filters? Model number BWF100UK?

On the sage website, both products are for the barista express SES875, this is what is confusing for me. Are they both the same? BES875 and SES875?

If anyone could clear this up, would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance. ?


----------



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

@General-S-1 I think the filters depend on the age of the machine. I may be wrong but I get the impression they changed the filter on newer models. Happy for someone else to clarify this.

I think you're best speaking to Sage directly. Certainly if you go on the product photograph alone the 6 pack won't fit.


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

@puffin1 thanks i think you are right. Will have to contact sage directly, i will try and update once I have recieved a reply. ?


----------



## akslow (Feb 2, 2020)

Maybe its possible to go back to old filters?:

https://www.mydealz.de/visit/comment/24869995/9240650


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I noticed these - might be a bit cheaper. Actually when I saw them they may have been more so..

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Machine-Barista-iTrunk-Cartridge-Installation/dp/B0833V9C3Z/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?keywords=sage+filters&qid=1581418345&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUFQSkFSOTZLUVVESUcmZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTAyMDI2MDFDSjRBRThFR1RWWTcmZW5jcnlwdGVkQWRJZD1BMDE2OTk1NTFWUTI5VldMN1JGWDQmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

They may be a standard filter used elsewhere but finding them is likely to be hard. I did once on another machine - lot cheaper but the seller in Germany wouldn't supply me.

The old filter did soften as it has resins in it. The cheap versions that are about just have carbon in them.

Suitable bottled water is likely to work out cheaper than filter replacement but it's still a good idea to descale. Many avoid that as on many machines it's hard to do. Sage is one of the few that make it easy.

If some one uses jugs etc I'd suggest they buy some hardness testing strips to check what they are actually using.

Not sure what machines come with a test strip now but have seen comments that with the new filter ideally a different source of water should be used if hardness is above some number.

Scale has an interesting feature. Some builds up as the machine is used. If the machine isn't descaled often enough some will be left behind each time so will slowly build up.

John

-


----------

